# Need Ignition and Coil advice for '73tii



## Crash513 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've posted, so forgive me if this has been brought up on a previous thread.

I'm working with my Son on a long term restoration of our jointly owned '73 2002tii. In tuning up the ignition system, we have had a few problems. First off, had a brand new set of genuine Bosch breaker points fail after <100 miles. One of the contact points simply fell out of it's mount. After replacing with a second set, and dialing in the dwell the car ran great for about another 100 miles then started exhibiting a high speed miss. Re-checking the points and timing indicated that the gap slipped a bit on the new breaker points, so re-adjusted and tightened them down a little more firmly this time and the car is running fine ever since. 

Based on this experience, I started investigating solid state ignition options for the car. I had heard a lot of good things about the Pertronix kit, which appears to be a pretty cheap and reliable option. However, when I talked to my local expert (Marshall at '02 Salvage in Hawyward, CA) he advised against it. Apparently there is something about the mechanical advance curve in tii distributors (which lack a vaccum advance) that the Pertronix kit does not agree with. Marshall instead recomended just sticking with a good set of breaker points. I've also decided it's cap and rotor time, since there was a fair amount of carbon tracing inside the disti, and plug wires for sure since the boots are all pretty munged. 

So, here are my questions for anyone who can advise...

1. Has anyone used the Pertronix kit with good results on a tii? If so, any secrets?
2. Has anyone had experience with the more expensive solid state kits from Crane, MSD, or any other manufacturers?
3. If I stay with the breaker point system, any benefit to stepping up to a "blue" Bosch coil, which I have also heard will help improve spark?

Any insights or advice are much appreciated.

Thanks all,

Crash


----------



## St.Louis M3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had the Petronix on my '73 tii for a while a few years ago and didn't like it. It was prone to perodic moments of low power output. Never figured out why.

I have used standard points, 8mm wires and a Bosch Blue coil for many years and have had excellent results with only annual tunes required. 

Are you sure you have tii points? Other points seem to fit but the detent underneath the plate do not line up and causes the points to not seat well. Could be your problem.


----------

